# shark shark sharks



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

very shortly i will be picking up a 180 gallon or maybe even a 240 gallon tank. i will attempt to make a saltwater tank and of course i will start with cheaper fish BUT once i get a hang of it just wondering what kind of sharks i can put in it. i was think of the mid water swiming ones and not so much the ones that stay on the bottom. also where the hell do you get them? and how long would i be able to keep it beforthey out grew the tank and are there any kinds that can stay in a tank of that size for life? any info would help as i will be totally new to the world of sharks


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

ps. Innes you suck


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

CoolD said:


> ps. Innes you suck


----------

